# BCS: Kinky



## vatreno

Hej čao svima!

Moji drugovi i ja bili smo pokušava prevesti ovu riječ: kinky

Ovaj je neki amerikanski slang. Znače pomiješan, možda malo kao kurva (kako ona izgleda) ali nije kurva tačno.

Ona izgleda {...}


----------



## Majalj

Može biti "vulgarno", "prostački" pa čak i "kurvanjski" (ako hoćeš negativni smisao), a može biti "erotično" ili "zavodljivo" (ako hoćeš pozitivni).


----------



## vatreno

Ma da, mislio sam za pozitvni i negativni odgovore


----------



## itreius

Možda _nastrano_?


----------



## DenisBiH

Pošto je žargon u pitanju, možda je najbolje prevesti žargonom?

Moj pokušaj:

_Treba/cura djeluje/izgleda opičeno._


----------



## Majalj

DenisBiH said:


> Pošto je žargon u pitanju, možda je najbolje prevesti žargonom?
> 
> Moj pokušaj:
> 
> _Treba/cura djeluje/izgleda opičeno._


 
Sorry, Denise, "kinky" i "opičeno" nije isto.


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> Sorry, Denise, "kinky" i "opičeno" nije isto.




Istina je da imaju različit spektar značenja, ali se dijelom poklapaju kod te nastranosti. 

Kako bi ti prevela ove primjere sa Google na engleski?



> Opis: _Opicena_, luda, eroticna, pohotna, divlja i uvek nasmejana





> ako zelim stvarno _opicen_ sex pa mogu si preustit i u malo boljem hotelu..... barem u jutro nemoras nista pospremat :





> također sam čula da to može biti nešto sa sexom, ali ne mogu se sad sjetiti da li to označava neki netipičan, _opičen sex_, ili dosta ograničavanja?


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, i s obzirom na onu našu skorašnju diskusiju, kako niko nije pomenuo _perverzno_? 

Samo mi nije najjasnije sad kad malo porazmislim - može li neko fizički izgledati kinky (odjeća) ili se samo doimati karakterno kinky?


----------



## Majalj

DenisBiH said:


> može li neko fizički izgledati kinky (odjeća) ili se samo doimati karakterno kinky?


 
Može se odjenuti "kinky", ali to nije "opičena" odjeća, nego vulgarna ili izazovna (razlika je u očima posmatrača).  Mislim da karakter ne može biti "kinky" nego "perverzan", isto kao što odjeća ne može biti "perverzna".


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> Može se odjenuti "kinky", ali to nije "opičena" odjeća, nego vulgarna ili izazovna (razlika je u očima posmatrača).  Mislim da karakter ne može biti "kinky" nego "perverzan", isto kao što odjeća ne može biti "perverzna".




A ne znam, meni je to slutty a ne kinky. Meni neko može biti kinky a da uopće ne bude slutty, i obratno.



> kink·y_
> adj._ *kink·i·er*, *kink·i·est* *
> 1. * Tightly twisted or curled: kinky hair.
> *2. * _Slang_ *Showing or appealing to bizarre or deviant tastes*, especially of a sexual or erotic nature: "his appetite for kinky filmmaking, unmitigated by any artistry" (John Simon).





> *kinky* engleski - Termini koji se pretražuju u izabranom jeziku pretrage.
> 
> 
> (used of sexual behavior) showing or appealing to bizarre or deviant tastes; "kinky sex"; "*perverted* practices"


----------



## slavic_one

itreius said:


> Možda _nastrano_?



Također bih se priklonio ovom prijevodu.


----------



## natasha2000

Перверзан је прави превод. Настран увек носи негативну конотацију, док перверзан не. 

(Хм, кад мало боље размислим, како за кога... :d)


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, sto mi se ne menja post kad ga promenim???


----------



## Ante Portas

Ekscentričan, perverzan.


----------

